# (Naive) question about the Prokofiev piano sonatas



## sparsity (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry if this is a naive question--I am a noob when it comes to classical music--but why are the Prokofiev piano sonatas not widely recorded and played? How many international-level pianists play them? I just love them, but it seems not very many people do. 

Am I missing something? Are they not considered 'good music' by the experts?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

You're right that they are not recorded enough. I am certainly not the Prokofiev expert but I know Argerich played some; don't know if she has a complete set. I have the complete cycle by Boris Berman and I absolutely love the piano sound and really love the performances. Again, I haven't exactly compared dozens as I have other music I know very well but these are great and weren't expensive.

Ah,...and, of course, Gould does the b-flat sonata like no other, especially the precipitato but but I kinda like the Berman overall sound. Now I'm curious to see what other recommendations we get.


----------



## sparsity (Apr 10, 2012)

I had no idea Glenn Gould recorded Prokofiev. Thanks. I love Gould!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

If you stick around you'll see I kinda like the guy myself.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> If you stick around you'll see I kinda like the guy myself.  Welcome to the forum.


"Kinda" being the understatement of the year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Ann-Marie McDermott.

Her performance of the sixth was the first I ever heard that I thought was totally right and good.

I have her complete set. I haven't listened enough to the other ones to know if she nails them all. Hard to imagine anyone doing the eighth better than Richter.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

sparsity said:


> Sorry if this is a naive question--I am a noob when it comes to classical music--but why are the Prokofiev piano sonatas not widely recorded and played? How many international-level pianists play them? I just love them, but it seems not very many people do.
> 
> Am I missing something? Are they not considered 'good music' by the experts?


The last three or four are pretty highly regarded. I think you've underestimated how often they get played.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

some guy said:


> Ann-Marie McDermott.


Yeah, good pianist!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've complete sonatas by Nicolai Petrov. Extraordinary. But IMO, nobody played the 7 th. better than Horowitz.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

I like Vladimir Ovchinnikov's complete set on EMI. The three "War Time" sonatas (No. 6, 7, and 8) tend to get recorded the most.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Freddy Kempf *made a superb 3-sonatas-etc-disc for BIS. Try no.7 for a sample. * Richter *of course also worth checking out.


----------

